# Pedigree!!!



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Which pedigree should i get when getting my dogs papers? She is adba an im wanting to find out a lil history on her parents bloodlines an stuff so what should i get

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends on where your dogs parents and where they are registered.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Parents are adba

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not really understanding your question. Do you mean like between a 4 and 8 gen ped? Personally I'd always opt for the highest gen ped available, but that's just my personal preference. Even if you only go with the 4 you can still see how it's put together and can look up more names on the online ped site


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok i got ya thanks... Ya im just wanting to look back through the pedigree an see bloodline an info on her family tree i guess lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I see what you mean  yea if you want to be able to look as far back as possible then your going to want to pick the higher number where it asks you how many generations you want. Hope that helps


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your welcome


----------

